# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Đặt vé máy bay đi Đài Loan

## hientm

Đặt vé máy bay đi Đài Loan tại hệ thống vé máy bay cheapair.com.vn để nhận được giá cạnh trang nhất. Các hãng hàng không bán vé máy bay đi Đài Loan với đường bay trực tiếp từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh và Hà Nội là Vietnam Airlines, Japan Airlines, All Nippon Airways. Ngoài ra còn có các hãng Malaysia Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Cebu Pacific, Singapore Airlines, Eva Airways, Air China, China Airlines và Thai Airways.

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Đài Bắc

_Hình ảnh minh họa đặt vé máy bay Hà Nội - Đài Bắc trên hệ thống vé máy bay Cheapair.com.vn_
Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội - Đài Bắc có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn cho quý khách. Rất nhiều hãng hàng không có chuyến bay đi Hà Nội - Đài Bắc với các mức giá khác nhau. Mức giá dao động từ 5.000.000 - hơn 8.500.000 VNĐ. Với hành trình này quý khách bắt buộc phải có ít nhất một diểm dừng chân, tùy vào từng chuyến bay. Thời gian bay khoảng từ 6tiếng đến hơn 9 tiếng. Quý khách hãy liên hệ ngay với phòng vé máy bay Cheapair để có được hành trình hợp lý nhất.

Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Đài Bắc

_Hình ảnh minh họa đặt vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Đài Bắc trên hệ thống vé máy bay Chepair.com.vn_
Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Đài Bắc cũng có rất nhiều hãng hàng không có chuyến bay này nhưng chiếm phần lớn vẫn là hãng Cathay Pacific Airways. Quý khách nên đặt vé sớm để có được giá ưu đãi. 

*Giới thiệu khái quát về Đài Loan :*

Đài Loan thuộc khu vực Thái Bình Dương, phía nam giáp với Biên đông và phía đông giáp với Trung hải. Đài Loan còn một số đảo nhỏ ở kế bên như: Lan Tư, Lục Đại, quần đảo Bành Hồ, Kim Môn, Mã Tổ...
Đài Loan chia toàn lãnh thổ đảo thành ba khu hành chính: gồm Đài Bắc, Đài Trung và Đài Nam. Đài Bắc là khu vực phát triển nhất và tập trung nhiều khu công nghiệp ở đó. Đài Bắc còn có một ngành điện ảnh phát triển. Đài Trung cũng có khu công nghiệp nhưng ít hơn ở Đài Bắc. Đài Nam chủ yếu là vùng nông nghiệp.

 
*Những thông tin hữu ích về Đài Loan:*

Đài loan sử dụng đơn vị tiền tệ là đồng Won (KPW) và ngôn ngữ chính được sử dụng là tiếng Hàn.
Ngoài máy bay, du khách đến Đài Loan có thể di chuyển trong thành phố bằng các phương tiện như xe bus, ô tô. Ở Đài Loan người dân không được phép đi xe đạp trong thành phố.

Đi du lịch đến Đài Loan chỉ có thể đi được nếu có hướng dẫn viên du lịch. Độc lập đi du lịch ở đây là không được phép. Nếu bạn không chuẩn bị để chấp nhận các hạn chế về sự di chuyển và hành vi của bạn, bạn không nên đi du lịch đến Triều Tiên.

Chi phí cho đồ lưu niệm và quà tặng được coi là tốn kém nhất. Ngoài chi phí cho ăn uống và gọi điện thoại, du khách đến Bắc Triều Tiên rất ít có cơ hội chi tiêu tiền ở các điểm du lịch. Đi du lịch nhóm là cách tốt nhất để du khách tiết kiệm tiền khi đến Triều Tiên.

*Thời điểm tốt nhất đi du lịch Đài Loan*

Khí hậu Đài Loan có 4 mùa, mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9 nóng và ẩm ướt, mùa thu từ tháng 10 đến tháng 11, mùa đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2. Đặc trưng cho khí hậu ở Đài Loan là vùng khí hậu cận nhiệt đới với nhiệt độ trung bình hàng năm khoảng 25 độ C đến 28 độ C.

Về các điểm đi chơi, bạn không thể không ghé qua tòa nhà Taipei 101 tầng, Hồ Nhật Nguyệt, Viện Bảo tàng Cố Cung, núi Phật Quang, Công viên quốc gia Taroko Gorge, Vườn thú Tân Trúc, Khu du lịch sinh thái A Lý Sơn. Đặc biệt, du khách cũng nên một lần ghé qua các suối nước nóng tại Đài Loan.
Ăn tối ở chợ đêm là một trong những nét văn hoá ở Đài Loan và du khách nhớ đừng quên món Đậu phụ thối. Những món nổi tiếng ở Đài Loan: món bánh dứa và bánh táo truyền thống, trà Ô Long .                



Mua sắm ở Đài Loan
Đến Đài Loan bạn sẽ thấy rất thú vị khi đi đến tỉnh nào cũng bắt gặp các khu chợ đêm. Du khách không thể bỏ qua chợ đêm Shilin, Chợ đêm Fengjia, Chợ đêm Huayuan, Chợ đêm Liuhe.
Du khách cũng có thể ghé thăm Guanghua - chợ điện tử lớn nhất Đài loan, hay Wufenbu - trung tâm bán buôn lớn nhất Đài loan. 




Tại sao nên chọn mua vé máy bay giá rẻ của cheapair.com.vnCheapair.com.vn là hệ thống kết nối của hơn 300 hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế. Hệ thống là giải pháp giúp cho cho khách hàng đặt vé tự động và so sánh giá của hơn 300 hãng hàng không quốc tế và 3 hãng hàng không nội địa. Bạn sẽ tìm được tất cả các loại vé từ *siêu tiết kiệm* đến hạng thương gia của các hãng, giá chính xác tại thời điểm bạn đặt. cheapair.com.vn đảm bảo giá của bạn là giá tốt nhất rẻ nhất mà tất cả các đại lý khác(kể cả các website tìm vé trực tuyến) cũng không có được.

----------

